
The latest Ethereum Parity wallet disaster, play by play - davidgerard
https://davidgerard.co.uk/blockchain/2017/11/08/the-ethereum-parity-wallet-disaster-play-by-play/
======
WheelsAtLarge
This really sux. I'm a big fan of Ethereum but security has been lacking. I
and many others can't trust it.

Bitcoin seems to be king for the foreseeable future.

~~~
davidgerard
Bitcoin has the same problem - that the fundamental design feature,
irreversibility/immutability, is the source of _most_ of the problems it has
in practice - but at least it didn't add Turing-completeness.

